# Preparing for first Reserve BMQ weekend+SHARP training...!?!



## JBP (8 Jan 2005)

Greetings folks,

Getting ready for my first BMQ weekend with the other FNG's. Ready to take the sh*t and roll with the hits and do my best and keep my chin up. One thing though, our Sgt advised us our FIRST weekend is going to be SHARP training. Simply advised us to do our best, keep an open mind, we will be yelled at and remember to enjoy it still. Said normally your first weekend wouldn't be SHARP training but that's the way it is ATM...

I know it's tied to the CF's policy on harrassment etc etc+abuse. Any suggestions on what to do to prepare for it?!?!

Thanks in advance!

PS> Yes I searched like crazy for info on SHARP but couldn't find much. Sorry...


----------



## Love793 (8 Jan 2005)

COFFEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 48Highlander (8 Jan 2005)

Go out, hug 10 people from every ethnic group you can think of, kiss a tree, and then remind yourself that white males are all racist sexist pigs.  Then get lots of sleep because you're in for about 8 hours of that.


----------



## JBP (11 Jan 2005)

So I take it it's not that hard then. As far as the rest of my training will go?

Ahh, I'll take it like I do with everything else in the military so far. I'll enjoy the punishment, hurry up and wait and take the hard times with a grain of salt and keep kickin'! I love it so far...

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## Redeye (11 Jan 2005)

Pte (R) Joe said:
			
		

> So I take it it's not that hard then. As far as the rest of my training will go?
> 
> Ahh, I'll take it like I do with everything else in the military so far. I'll enjoy the punishment, hurry up and wait and take the hard times with a grain of salt and keep kickin'! I love it so far...
> 
> ...



Well, if nothing else you've mastered a myriad of cliches.  You're on the fast track.


----------



## sigpig (11 Jan 2005)

As a former SHARP instructor I reluctantly must agree with the other posters. What could have been an interesting and pertinent 2 period or so lecture ballooned into a massive, overblown and overhyped exercise in "cover your ass."

By making everyone attend the training, the military can say they aren't at fault for any harassment that happens from it's members because they have taken the steps to educate their personnel. 

I always said you can't change peoples attitudes in a day. If someone is a sexist, or a racist, a homophobe or whatever, SHARP trg isn't going to change that. All they are looking for is to prevent those feelings or beliefs from coming out as comments or actions that would affect others. 

It comes down to common sense; know your audience and watch what you say. Although the goals of the program are laudable the approach turns people off by taking far too long to explain pretty simple concepts and by taking away valuable training time for politically correct niceties. 

So get your coffee, get comfortable, and stay awake enough to pass the tests. Welcome to the wonderful world of army training.


----------



## Lost_Warrior (11 Jan 2005)

Bring a pad and paper.  Also, chances are, you won't get yelled at during SHARP....

I remember during my basic, SHARP was our very last course.  Our sgt joked around with it.  He would say "now you get to see all the things I wasn't allowed to do to you"  ;D


----------



## sigpig (11 Jan 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> Also, chances are, you won't get yelled at during SHARP....



Yes, I forgot to mention this. If an instructor is yelling at you during sharp trg something is wrong. Either you are_ really_ not paying attention and/or slacking off or the instructor has not set the right atmosphere for such trg. It should be as relaxed as possible to encourage the students to participate in the discussions. 

I realize this may be difficult in a recruit crse environment, but student participation is the best way to make the trg as interesting and pertinent as possible. Take advantage of this!! It may be your only time to engage in a relaxed talk with your instructors.


----------



## PteCamp (11 Jan 2005)

I remember when I did my SHARP training on basic, our instructors didn't teach it. These 2 women taught it, they were in civies, and were really nice about everything.
It was really relaxed at they were easy to talk to. At the end of the course they told us their ranks and they were officers which kind of scared some people, but because we were so relaxed we opened up to them, it was a good couple of days, nice time to relax during the 10 weeks.

Do drink lots of coffee though, stay awake, and try your hardest to participate.

-KaT


----------



## Tpr.Orange (11 Jan 2005)

sharp first week geez...takes all the fun outta the first weekend. 


I remember for our sharp training, we were all told to get into civvies so it would be a less formal lecture. No yelling but lots of yawning.


----------



## Sharpey (13 Jan 2005)

SHARP - Sexual Harrasment And "something" Prevention I do belive. Either way necessary but very boring...bring a pillow. And yes, I'm always the brunt of the jokes come SHARP season.  :blotto:


----------



## chrisf (13 Jan 2005)

PteKec said:
			
		

> I remember when I did my SHARP training on basic, our instructors didn't teach it. These 2 women taught it, they were in civies, and were really nice about everything.



They were probably still members of the CF... I know for my SHARP course, we had a sergeant come in wearing civies, and she introduced herself by her first name, didn't mention she was a sergeant till the end of the weekend... I know that's been the same scenario for a variety of SHARP courses...


----------



## jonsey (13 Jan 2005)

Sharpie said:
			
		

> SHARP - Sexual Harrasment And "something" Prevention I do belive. Either way necessary but very boring...bring a pillow. And yes, I'm always the brunt of the jokes come SHARP season.  :blotto:



Racism?


----------



## Da_man (13 Jan 2005)

SHARP class and very little sleep are a lethal combination.


----------



## Garbageman (13 Jan 2005)

Sharpie said:
			
		

> SHARP - Sexual Harrasment And "something" Prevention I do belive. Either way necessary but very boring...bring a pillow. And yes, I'm always the brunt of the jokes come SHARP season.   :blotto:



Standards for Harassment and Racism Prevention.


----------



## Pte. Bloggins (14 Jan 2005)

They did our SHARP training at the Shilo base theatre, so they could do all 3 platoons at once. All I gotta say is comfy seats, dim lighting, getting few hours of sleep and a droning lecturer with a monotone voice is not a good combination.


----------



## mo-litia (15 Jan 2005)

Lost_Warrior said:
			
		

> I remember during my basic, SHARP was our very last course.   Our sgt joked around with it.   He would say "now you get to see all the things I wasn't allowed to do to you"   ;D



That's a great idea; doing it last keeps those politically correct retards out of the training loop and in the offices where they belong! (Though that reason is probably why I had my 'HARP' trg done in my first 3 weeks at WATC . . .)

Before anyone gets too bent out of shape, a program like SHARP is needed, even if just to cover the CF's collective ass.  What we don't need is this touchy feely tripe to interfere with the training any more than it has.

Red cards, anyone?


----------



## 48Highlander (15 Jan 2005)

The red cards are an urban legend.

There's nothing wrong with having a SHARP program.  But as SigPig pointed out, it should be run as two 40 minute lectures, not a full day seminar.


----------



## Jimmy Bond (15 Jan 2005)

People always get knotted-up about this sort of requirement. 

The big thing is, yelling and stress are a vital and necessary part of one's initial training. You are learning to go into harm's way, and put the enemy in the same.

When these challenges first came to the military, a wise old sergeant of mine had a number of very pithy and relevant sayings.

"If you can't take being yelled at, how the heck are you going to take being shot at?"

"Face or gut - where to you want to get hit first? Sometimes that's the choice life gives you.

"If shot, you can choose to cease bleeding at any time."

And, "The enemy is not required to recognize or adhere to the Canadian Human Rights Act"


----------



## mo-litia (15 Jan 2005)

Jimmy Bond,

Welcome to the forum! And, we need more Sgts like the one you described!  ;D


----------



## xterra rat (15 Jan 2005)

I started my BMQ in October at Denison. Here is my advice. The first four weekends are the hardest as they want to get rid of the guys that don't want to be there. They won't yell at you in the classroom. Take lots of notes and write it down mostly word for word. You will get tested on everything you get taught. Bring two pens. Get up before 5:45 am and get ready for the day. IE shave before PT. Sleep in your pt gear minus your socks. Keep your canteen full always and keep loose threads off your uniform. The classroom stuff is a piece of cake. They don't make people fail on purpose. DO NOT fall asleep during a lecture. It's easy to do, and then they will make you stand for the rest of the lecture. If you get written up for an infraction and have to do extra PT. Make sure you get the stuff you missed from a buddy. When you hand in homework, make sure it is error-free. IE no crossed out mistakes.


----------



## Jimmy Bond (15 Jan 2005)

Mo-litia

Hey! I was once an Eddie, back in the day. You may well know the sgt of which I speak!

He went Reg, but he's still known.

He also had another great saying
"Life is hard, but it's harder if you're stupid"

While there are plenty of "Royal" units, there is only one "Loyal" Regiment left on a commonwealth country's order of battle.


----------



## mo-litia (15 Jan 2005)

Jimmy Bond said:
			
		

> Mo-litia
> Hey! I was once an Eddie, back in the day. You may well know the sgt of which I speak!
> While there are plenty of "Royal" units, there is only one "Loyal" Regiment left on a commonwealth country's order of battle.



 ;D I've got an idea who it might be . . . 

. . . of course you're right about the Loyal thing - there's no other regiment quite like the Eddies!


----------



## Tpr.Orange (18 Jan 2005)

xterra rat said:
			
		

> I started my BMQ in October at Denison. Here is my advice. The first four weekends are the hardest as they want to get rid of the guys that don't want to be there. They won't yell at you in the classroom. Take lots of notes and write it down mostly word for word. You will get tested on everything you get taught. Bring two pens. Get up before 5:45 am and get ready for the day. IE shave before PT. Sleep in your pt gear minus your socks. Keep your canteen full always and keep loose threads off your uniform. The classroom stuff is a piece of cake. They don't make people fail on purpose. DO NOT fall asleep during a lecture. It's easy to do, and then they will make you stand for the rest of the lecture. If you get written up for an infraction and have to do extra PT. Make sure you get the stuff you missed from a buddy. When you hand in homework, make sure it is error-free. IE no crossed out mistakes.



5:45 ...DAMN YOUR LUCKY


----------



## JBP (18 Jan 2005)

Thanks for all the advice folks, now I know what I'm getting myself into! I'm excited still somehow.... 



> I started my BMQ in October at Denison. Here is my advice. The first four weekends are the hardest as they want to get rid of the guys that don't want to be there. They won't yell at you in the classroom. Take lots of notes and write it down mostly word for word. You will get tested on everything you get taught. Bring two pens. Get up before 5:45 am and get ready for the day. IE shave before PT. Sleep in your pt gear minus your socks. Keep your canteen full always and keep loose threads off your uniform. The classroom stuff is a piece of cake. They don't make people fail on purpose. DO NOT fall asleep during a lecture. It's easy to do, and then they will make you stand for the rest of the lecture. If you get written up for an infraction and have to do extra PT. Make sure you get the stuff you missed from a buddy. When you hand in homework, make sure it is error-free. IE no crossed out mistakes.



THIS bit of info was a gold mine, thanks again!!!

PS> I got it wrong, the actual weekend wasn't the one that just past but it's THIS weekend comming, Jan 21-23rd. I'll post how it went/goes!

Joe


----------

